# best sublimation printer



## taz1357

Hi, folks! My Ricoh is now a big brick. I put new ink in and it doesn't turn on any more. I found out that that has happened to quite a few Ricohs. I have the GX5050n. 

What is the best printer to get? I'm sure not sinking the money into another Ricoh. Any advice?

Thanks!

taz


----------



## uncletee

look for an epson wf1100, with refillable carts. there are still afew out there. good luck uncletee.


----------



## Reich Supply Co

We have sold 100's of Ricoh printers for use with sublimation. The printers are solid machines that make you money. The biggest question would be did you made your ROI on the printer? All inkjet printers are disposable at one point or another, we have seen far less problems with the Ricoh platform's vs the Epson's. I would recommend looking to upgrade your Ricoh to a current platform and start making money again. You could also call tech support for the ink you are using and they may help you with a transition. Please let me know how we can help.


----------



## Riderz Ready

It still amazes me that vendors still ignor the issues with the Ricoh solution as if they do not exist. They continue to resort to the old and tiring "less problems than the Epson platform" campaign speach. First and most important, the issue whether it be the Ricoh totally failing or the Epson clogging has ZERO to do with the printer and everything to do with Sawgrass ink. You can virtually eliminate clogging on Epsons by using quality ink from the likes of J-Teck and others. The years of blaming the printer needs to end.

The question of what printer you should get only highlights the situation that this industry is controlled by the sawgrass Cartel. The distribution and sales is controlled by one company. This is why desktop users pay $2,000+ for a liter of ink. Ever see any of the distributors have sales on dye sub ink? The price is virtually identical regardless of where you buy it. To many this would be considered price fixing that has led to price gouging. 

Being this market is so small Sawgrass thumbs its noses at all of the desktop market knowing the odds of any legal action is very small. Furthermore they thumb their noses to the desktop market by only selling old ink to the Epson desktop market (Artainium). Why does Sawgrass refuse to sell their SubLim ink which is higher quality, better colors and less clogging to the desktop market?

To make matters worse it appears they have stopped officially supporting Epson printers. When trying to figure out why the old saying "just follow the money" rings loud and clear. Distributors. as the above, can make no money selling Epsons as they are readily available from many sources. Second and more important the Sawgrass Cartel has the day of reckoning coming in 2014 when the Epson related patents expire. It is their survival that makes it clear they have to move desktop users off Epson platform onto a Ricoh platform where one assumes they have new patents. 

It is almost laughable if not so tragic that the vendor suggest you "upgrade your Ricoh to a current platform and start making money again". Anyone know how to upgrade a brick to a current platform? 

2014 - Can't wait to watch the feet shuffle.


----------



## JYA

Riderz Ready said:


> 2014 - Can't wait to watch the feet shuffle.


 We may want to take pics and video...


----------



## skdave

Riderz Ready said:


> It still amazes me that vendors still ignor the issues with the Ricoh solution as if they do not exist. They continue to resort to the old and tiring "less problems than the Epson platform" campaign speach. First and most important, the issue whether it be the Ricoh totally failing or the Epson clogging has ZERO to do with the printer and everything to do with Sawgrass ink. You can virtually eliminate clogging on Epsons by using quality ink from the likes of J-Teck and others. The years of blaming the printer needs to end.
> 
> The question of what printer you should get only highlights the situation that this industry is controlled by the sawgrass Cartel. The distribution and sales is controlled by one company. This is why desktop users pay $2,000+ for a liter of ink. Ever see any of the distributors have sales on dye sub ink? The price is virtually identical regardless of where you buy it. To many this would be considered price fixing that has led to price gouging.
> 
> Being this market is so small Sawgrass thumbs its noses at all of the desktop market knowing the odds of any legal action is very small. Furthermore they thumb their noses to the desktop market by only selling old ink to the Epson desktop market (Artainium). Why does Sawgrass refuse to sell their SubLim ink which is higher quality, better colors and less clogging to the desktop market?
> 
> To make matters worse it appears they have stopped officially supporting Epson printers. When trying to figure out why the old saying "just follow the money" rings loud and clear. Distributors. as the above, can make no money selling Epsons as they are readily available from many sources. Second and more important the Sawgrass Cartel has the day of reckoning coming in 2014 when the Epson related patents expire. It is their survival that makes it clear they have to move desktop users off Epson platform onto a Ricoh platform where one assumes they have new patents.
> 
> It is almost laughable if not so tragic that the vendor suggest you "upgrade your Ricoh to a current platform and start making money again". Anyone know how to upgrade a brick to a current platform?
> 
> 2014 - Can't wait to watch the feet shuffle.


 
Today I was in the print shop and we were having service done by our Roland repair guy and we talked about every point you made Mark. 2014 will be interesting.


----------



## Riderz Ready

They will all have to buy new shoes come 2014. 

The current ones have to be totally worn out from all the shuffling over the Ricoh/Sawgrass issues as it has been going on for two years. First the printer was hailed as the greatest thing since sliced bread with the ability to be used on a casual basis without clogging. It turns out that was totally false and instead of head clogs experienced on Epsons for lack of use the entire printer failed. 

Not sure how they came up with that on a new printer but it was ingenious from a marketing stand point. I would guess the majority of desktop users the Cartel feeds off from do not use their printers regulariy and they must have sold 10's of 100's on this alone. Then after it became apparent to all that there were significant issues the problem was deemed solved back in January 2011 with a post on this forum. 

Even though it shortly became obvious the problem was far from solved and Ricohs started to drop like flies they kept on selling them month after month after month. One could only guess that people purchasing these printers were never told of the many problems. 

As that wasn't enough they now had an over priced printer platform that did not meet their advertising claims and no longer had an advatage over the low priced Epsons (have to print frequently with both printers) they had only one choice - eliminate support for what will soon be their direct competition.


----------



## danielschelin

Telling someone a recommendation for the best printer out there in Dye Sublimation is a bit tricky. It really comes down to budget. Are you willing to spend more up front so you can save money in the long run, or do you want to get in cheap and spend your money on replacement inks? If you're selling high end trinket stuff then a Ricoh or Epson desktop printer will do just fine. If you're doing serious production, these systems will likely fail. They just were not designed for it. Would you buy a Ricoh 7000 for all of your business letter printing or would you buy a high end laser? It comes down to the dealer that sells you the equipment. Did they take the time to find out what your production intentions were or did they push you a box? Find a company that will ask you questions before you buy. That is the company that will have your back when you need support. I personally find $110 for 60ml of ink offensive. At that rate, it's costing you over $1800 for 1 liter of ink that you can buy for your 44" printer for $115. By the time you've used that 1 liter per color, you have actually saved money buying a production printer, with a bulk system, and real RIP software. I won't sell a desktop printer because I could not honestly feel good about doing so. 

Daniel Schelin
Digitally Driven
702-234-3178


----------



## royster13

I have never seen a worksheet that shows the cost of ownership of a desktop printer versus a wide format printer.....Does such a chart exist?....


----------



## Riderz Ready

The best and most definitive answer I have ever heard to this question was recently posted on this forum - maybe by Dave if I recall.

The best dye sub printer? Someone elses.


----------



## danielschelin

I don't know if a chart exists or not. I'm specifically looking at the cost of Ricoh inks. ($110 for 60ml = $1833/liter + shipping) The cost of 1000ml for wide format sublimation ink is $115. Based on the purchase of 1 liter per color in each system the cost of the Ricoh is $7333. for 42 Inch printer is $460. Subtract the two and you have a difference in ink cost of $6873. A new Epson 9700 (till the end of the month - rebate IS expiring) is $3500. Add Wasatch for $1195 and an airless bulk system for $650 and you're still nearly $1500 less. If you're using the windows driver you're saving $2500. 

Daniel Schelin
Digitally Driven
702-234-3178


----------



## Riderz Ready

One more variable to consider. The profiles from desktop vendors saturate with ink. Let's not forget they make their money selling you ink. Think about it - by simply increasing the amount of ink used in a profile they are effectively increasing their revenue by the same percentage. 

When we went to wide format and was able to control ink via the ICC profile and the RIP software we reduce our ink consumption by over 30%.


----------



## hotiron

I have done sublimation transfers on my Epson 1280 for years without problems and am trying now to find another one which is in good condition to have a backup since it is getting old.


----------



## personalizeit3

Cross posting here... I am on my 2nd Epson printer. (7010) 1st printer had cartridges and the 2nd one had a CIS system. Having major clogging issues I assume. The 1st printer never got a clear nozzle check so banding was an issue. 2nd printer printed (what I thought was good being a newbie) then has had constant nozzle check issues. Now... printing just lines with some colors. I am soooo confused. I just ordered a ton of blanks. Do I switch to another printer? I am not using Sawgrass Ink. I read and read over all of those issues with them and Ricoh printers??? I am about to have to cancel a ton of Easter goody orders if I don't get this resolved like tomorrow. Anyone have any info to add?? I am in 2 printer and inks maybe $500... One big reason why I didn't want a $2K printer. TY in advance!!

Allison
Personalize It


----------



## uncletee

sure someone could print for you till you get it fixed. sometimes we put windex on the foam sponge where the cartridge rests turn off printer, see if it cleans your heads. good luck uncletee.


----------



## Riderz Ready

The old saying "use it or lose it" is very accurate for desktop dye printers.

They "clog" due to the ink and adding a CIS only complicates the issue.

Ricoh autmatically does "head cleans" to help avoid this issue. Epson you either have to do it manully or buy a tool like Harvey Head Cleaner to set it up to run cleans automatically.


----------



## jfisk3475

We have two wf7010. Had one for three years and just got the second month now. Puts out great product. they are little more high maintenance but well worth it. we do cleanouts once a week on both. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## logoadvantage

Wow I was in the market for a sublimation printer. Was leaning towards a RICOH, but after reading this post I am now leaning towards going bigger. Seems that in the long run its the better investment. I have a roland VP540 for making signs now. Has anyone used the Roland Wide Formats for Sublimation ?


----------



## skdave

logoadvantage said:


> Wow I was in the market for a sublimation printer. Was leaning towards a RICOH, but after reading this post I am now leaning towards going bigger. Seems that in the long run its the better investment. I have a roland VP540 for making signs now. Has anyone used the Roland Wide Formats for Sublimation ?


I converted a cj 540 and use it everyday.


----------



## jfisk3475

Hey dave
Sent you a pm

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## logoadvantage

Dave, 
Now your hurting my pocket book !
I have been looking around at smaller roland printers !
Gee I was ready to buy the RICOH and there you go having to make me want something bigger and more expensive. I have a shop full of bigger more expensive toys already !
Actually thanks for the advice. 
I think I may have changed directions here a bit on what I want and more important what will be better for me in the long run. Appreciate the advice !


----------



## Marlon Mc Caulay

Hi i am from Trinidad & Tobago i am now getting into this sublimation business and i would like you guys to please help me out with getting a good sturdy printer to get going with,i will by mostly do T-Shirts, soccer uniforms, polypropylene bags, mouse pads, flip flop etc. Keeping in mind that one of your $1 is 6 of mine so cost is very important i have already ordered a 16 x 20 heat press


----------



## skdave

Now my Roland is for sale .


----------



## Marlon Mc Caulay

Hey guys anybody in here have any experience with the Roland bn-20 print and cut machine.

How good is it for t-shirts how good is the quality


----------



## Riderz Ready

Marlon Mc Caulay said:


> Hey guys anybody in here have any experience with the Roland bn-20 print and cut machine.
> 
> How good is it for t-shirts how good is the quality


A Roland BN-20 is an eco-solvent print cut - nothing to do with dye sublimation.

Try www.myversacamm.com - that is where you will get the most responses.


----------



## adriatic

Reich Supply Co said:


> We have sold 100's of Ricoh printers for use with sublimation. The printers are solid machines that make you money. The biggest question would be did you made your ROI on the printer? All inkjet printers are disposable at one point or another, we have seen far less problems with the Ricoh platform's vs the Epson's. I would recommend looking to upgrade your Ricoh to a current platform and start making money again. You could also call tech support for the ink you are using and they may help you with a transition. Please let me know how we can help.


 In fact you are right and that is why we are offering Epson printers in a first place for sublimation as a best solution. But you have to know that old Epson printer are much better than new one. But you can not buy old models as new. Only refurbished.

But our customers are asking and like new unopened boxes. Therefore we took Ricoh SG 2100n as a disposable work horse and install a CISS on that platform. If you use it often you will be pleased with it. But in other case Epson with refillable cartridges is a better choice for you. 

But if you are interested at new Epsons take a look at this list but availability of these printers differs from day to day in our area so we need to have an steady choice.
Sublimacija

So looking from this perspective Ricoh SG 2100 + CISS is more or less good reliable solution. Considering a price and that you get brand new printer and 4* 100 ml of Sublimation Gel ink at a cost of 4 similar Sublimation cartridges, when you spent that amount of ink it is no loss for you if you just replace it with a brand new one. And keep going. Just re install this CISS system and you are back in business. For a fraction of cost. Or for a cost of an sublimation gel cartridge.


----------



## Marlon Mc Caulay

I got a question that might sound stupid to some of you guys but i would like get an answer please, i would like to know where is the best place to use a heat press machine should i use it in a room with a ac or a room with a fan


----------



## WindoraBug

Have used Ricoh 3300 and 7700 with sawgrass. Still have both units and work flawless. They are run 4-8 hours every single day except weekends. And we have been using our newest 7700 for almost 3 months at this rate and are just about to change the ink finally. 

I'm sure there's some truth to problems and the bashings, but I can fully attest that we've used Ricoh and Sawgrass for years absolutely problem free and for high volumes requiring consistency and quality.


----------



## royster13

WindoraBug said:


> And we have been using our newest 7700 for almost 3 months at this rate and are just about to change the ink finally.


That ink usage is impressive......How many transfers a day were you printing?...


----------



## WindoraBug

royster13 said:


> That ink usage is impressive......How many transfers a day were you printing?...


Rough average is about 10+ sheets of 11X17 paper, and anywhere from 100-200 items. We sublimate on coffee mugs, phone cases, water bottles, tablet cases, travel mugs, and items of this nature. 

And roughly once every week or two average on top of those numbers we have a bulk order for 100 products. 

I will advise that it is best to leave the printer on unless it will have downtime of more that 4-5 days. This was it is doing the self maintenance in its off time, and it's also known that you are using ink everytime you start the printer. So this saves a great amount of ink if you use them daily.


----------



## royster13

WindoraBug said:


> Rough average is about 10+ sheets of 11X17 paper, and anywhere from 100-200 items. We sublimate on coffee mugs, phone cases, water bottles, tablet cases, travel mugs, and items of this nature.
> 
> And roughly once every week or two average on top of those numbers we have a bulk order for 100 products.
> 
> I will advise that it is best to leave the printer on unless it will have downtime of more that 4-5 days. This was it is doing the self maintenance in its off time, and it's also known that you are using ink everytime you start the printer. So this saves a great amount of ink if you use them daily.


Thanks......I guess I was expecting 100s a day based on "4-8 hours every single day" of use....


----------



## superque

adriatic said:


> But you have to know that old Epson printer are much better than new one.


So, how old are you talking (in case I come across one at a flea market or yard sale)? I only print occasionally (every 4-6 weeks) using JPSS transfers/heat press and would like to step up to the quality of sublimation as cheaply as possible. 

I don't mind tinkering (I use ink refill kits now). So, using a CISS (w/it's weekly cleaning) or replacing old gummed up parts doesn't scare me. 

What models should I look for if I come across a "better" older Epson?


----------



## crateguy

Mine too, I've actually had 2 of them go the same way. Very frustrating and expensive.


----------



## hckyplyr26

I have never been able to clean an epson print head- I've removed it and put cleaner through it until it sprayed clear, but no luck on it actually printing. It sucks because I was having fun and enjoying making and selling stuff, but I'm sick of dealing with buying a new printer every 3 months.


----------

